# Mouse doesn't want to work under fluxbox ?



## bryn1u (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi. I have a problem. My mouse doesn't want to work under fluxbox. Mouse is in middle of the screen and stuck. She does nothing. I can move nowhere. Under console works fine but after login at the fluxbox does nothing. What should i do in this situation ? Is it hal ? If yes how can i fix it ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Did you read this?

Configuring X - read before you ask questions!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

*And* this: Select the right forum for new threads!


----------



## bryn1u (Dec 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> *And* this: Select the right forum for new threads!



Ahh sorry, my mistake.

Now its working very good.

I forgot about manual.


----------

